# What do you guys & gals use hickory for?



## sprucegum (May 24, 2013)

I have a few Hickory planks they are many years dry and vary from 4/4 -8/4 thick all are under 8" wide. I have used some for handles over the years and will keep a couple for that purpose. The remainder I would like to process into some sort of blanks and sell. We plan to move in a couple of years and I am trying to thin out some of this stuff. I have a bandmill so I can resaw pretty easily. Just wondering what sizes are in demand?:dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2013)

I do not really use hickory for anything but my smoker and handles so I will be of no help.[/i]


----------



## sprucegum (May 24, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not really use hickory for anything but my smoker and handles so I will be of no help.[/i]



I think you just gave me an idea


----------



## healeydays (May 24, 2013)

Yum maple cured, hickory smoked ribs on the BBQ this weekend at Daves...


----------



## sprucegum (May 24, 2013)

Anytime you and sarg have wood buying money to burn come over to VT I'll put a couple of racks on the smoker.


----------



## JohnAtkins (May 24, 2013)

It makes really good turkey pot call strikers.


----------

